# Graphic environment



## Borneq (Apr 26, 2011)

I install FreeBSD from CD (FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso). How can start graphic environment?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 27, 2011)

Read the manual:
http://www.lv.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html


----------

